# Dismiss lit up my nutgrass



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

https://imgur.com/a/aD8N1

Seems to have done a number on my nutgrass. My bermuda doesn't seem to happy either but I think it's simply stressed. Applied it Tuesday and picture was taken saturday (5days). Mixed it at a low rate for spot spraying, 1.5 gallons and a little less than 1/4oz of the dismiss. No surfactant.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Dismiss shows results within 2 days. But I have read that it worked great for yellow nutsedge and but doesn't kill purple nutsedge. Your Bermuda will bounce back


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I tsnk mix it with Celsius and go to town on anything thst doesnt look like Bermuda.

Mixed at higher level for goosegrass and it made the sedges and the goosegrass yellow in 2-4 days and dead as it gets within a week.

I now have some disgusting yellow spots of dead goosegrass and some pissed off bermuda hahah.


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

Iriasj2009 said:


> Dismiss shows results within 2 days. But I have read that it worked great for yellow nutsedge and but doesn't kill purple nutsedge. Your Bermuda will bounce back


It's labeled for yellow and purple but not sure if I will see a difference between the two in real life though.

Yeah I'm not worried about the bermuda. I'm more interested in trying to figure out how to get rid of the damn zoysia that I think is growing in small patches.


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

FATC1TY said:


> I tsnk mix it with Celsius and go to town on anything thst doesnt look like Bermuda.
> 
> Mixed at higher level for goosegrass and it made the sedges and the goosegrass yellow in 2-4 days and dead as it gets within a week.
> 
> I now have some disgusting yellow spots of dead goosegrass and some pissed off bermuda hahah.


I used a surfactant with the Celsius and dismiss said it didn't recommend one, so i ended up mixing 1 gallon of the dismiss spraying it, and the. another gallon of the celcius and spraying everything.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I love some Dismiss, but dang, it's expensive. I'd like to do a side-by-side comparison with it and some generic Sulfentrazone. I've got the area in my yard to test it!


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> I love some Dismiss, but dang, it's expensive. I'd like to do a side-by-side comparison with it and some generic Sulfentrazone. I've got the area in my yard to test it!


Dismiss (Sulfentrazone) is Sulfentrazone there is no difference. Just like Barricade(Prodiamine) is Prodiamine. It's just trade names and marketing. As long as the activite ingredient are the same and the percentage is the same.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

high leverage said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> > I love some Dismiss, but dang, it's expensive. I'd like to do a side-by-side comparison with it and some generic Sulfentrazone. I've got the area in my yard to test it!
> ...


You know, as soon as I typed that, I had that voice in my head saying the same thing you're saying, although I'd argue that there is a tangible difference between brand name and generic products. Not to threadjack, but I changed one of my medications from the generic to the name brand, and I noticed a huge difference in the effectiveness of it. Of course, we're talking about the pharmacological effects of medication, but I'd argue that the same would hold true for chems that we spray on our lawns. I've got some Dismiss, and don't have nearly enough to kill the sedge and goose grass that I have here, so I'll do a test and see what happens


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

FATC1TY said:


> Mixed at higher level for goosegrass and it made the sedges and the goosegrass yellow in 2-4 days and dead as it gets within a week.


'Lo fat city (and Colonel and high) What level did you mix at for spot spraying goosegrass? My lawn is TTTF.

Guess if I don't laugh I'll cry (or puke); I seemed to have made extraordinary (or mostly lucky) progress on knocking back poa a. across my lawn but, darned if my winning the war against the turkeys last year on the back hill (one reseeding after another and literally, staying ahead of any erosion cost me a real fortune!!!!) and Lo and behold, that area is crazy with goosegrass.

Any Reno is out if the question due to the severity of the slope; and

I swear, I was just going to spot spray with Glysophate in the center ("white wagon wheel") of each goose plant and say to heck with appearances, cross my fingers and hope the TTTF surrounding each goose spot will fill-in the yellow/brown spots.

That's when I came across this thread.

All this after promising SWMBO all the yard chemical purchases were done for the year ... (face palm)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

440mag said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> > Mixed at higher level for goosegrass and it made the sedges and the goosegrass yellow in 2-4 days and dead as it gets within a week.
> ...


In TTTF I would use Fusilade II (Fluazifop-P-butyl) or Tenacity (Mesotrione) to treat goose grass.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

440mag said:


> cross my fingers and hope the TTTF surrounding each goose spot will fill-in the yellow/brown spots.


Keep in mind that TTTF is a bunch type grass and doesn't spread, so you will have to seed any areas left bare.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Spammage said:


> Keep in mind that TTTF is a bunch type grass and doesn't spread, so you will have to seed any areas left bare.


Gracias, excellent reminder. LOL, the Prodiamine I applied in Feb will likely make this a "to do" come reseeding time . . . (face palm).


----------



## TC2 (Sep 15, 2017)

A word of warning for centipede owners, it's possibly the sulphentrazone in Blindside that didn't play nicely with my centipede, even though it's rated for it. Even at lower concentrations and below recommended temperatures, it still produced nasty browning. I had to wait for fresh growth for it to recover.

No problems with Sedgehammer.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

The rate of MSM in the Blindside is also concerning. Max label rate applies 12 oz per acre Sulfentrazone and 1 oz MSM. When I spray Centipede, my rates are 4 oz Sulfentrazone and 0.25-0.5 oz MSM. Even then, I have been told that 0.5 oz is risky on Centipede.


----------

